# Over the range microwave, was told that it could not be installed



## tperez914 (Jul 27, 2010)

I purchased a new over the range microwave and was told that it could not be installed because the old one that was there did not have the proper outlet above the cabinet. I really don't want to get an electrician to create this outlet and would rather just remove the old one and have a countertop one. I was just wondering if behind your old model there was an outlet or a huge hole with wires sticking out? Just trying to prepare myself for what may be an ugly situation. Thanks!


----------



## Hire-a-Hubby (Jun 20, 2010)

*Whirlpool Microwave*

The electrical connection/power cord for over-the-range microwaves always comes out of the top of the unit. With the unit in place, the power cord is threaded through a hole in the bottom of the cabinet and is plugged into an outlet mounted within the cabinet. 
The outlet should be properly grounded, i.e. 3 prongs. Perhaps a picture of your predicament would help to further diagnose your problem.


----------



## tperez914 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your quick response! This particular microwave was not installed with an outlet above the cabinet. The outlet was actually behind the microwave on the wall. Thankfully I was able to remove it using the helpful tips on this thread!! THANKS =)


----------

